# Sticky  The Seamaster Story from 1957 to 2014 >>> a pictorial identification guide



## uwsearch

This is a thread I posted on a french forum and translated for you as I could:

Here is a brief history of the diver's Seamasters from 1957 to 2014. I took in account Seamasters with an automatic movement, a rotating bezel and a size of 39mm and bigger.

Note that I do not pretend to know everything on the issue, and many points are unclear. I based my search on a maximum of sources, but it turned out that those that were supposed to be the most reliable are partly wrong (Omega by Richon, Omegamania, ..). I'd love to buy a "SEAMASTER ONLY" book, but I'm afraid that it will never be possible as the production of Seamasters was much more anarchic and less regular than Speedmasters.
I do not have the 3 older models, nor "pre-Bond" models nor the 2009 Ploprof, so pictures of these models are credit Omega (catalogs / website)

*Seamaster 300*










Semaster 300 from 1957-
CK2913 model: recognizable by the "broad arrow" hour hand, straight lugs without crown protection, small triangles dial, thin bezel insert missing most of the time. Movements 500, 501 or 550 no date. WR 200m. Bracelet 7077/6, remplacement 7912/506









Seamaster 300 from 1960-
CK14755 model: recognizable by the "small arrow" minute hand, straight lugs without crown protection, small triangles dial, thin bezel insert missing most of the time. Movements 550 or 552 no date. WR 200m. Bracelet 7912/506, remplacement 1035/630









Seamaster 300 from1962-
165.014 is a transitional model with either CK14755 hands or baton hands, but still with straight lugs without crown protection. Dial is either the same as 14755 or straight indexes as next generation. Thin bezel insert missing most of the time. Movement 550 or 552 no date. WR 200m. Bracelet 1035/630









Seamaster 300 from 1964-
165.024 model with Smeedmaster case (lyre lugs). Baton hands till about 1967, then sword hands. Dial with straight indexes or big triangle (military from 1966-). At least 5 differents bezel inserts. Movements 550 or 552. WR 200m. Bracelet 1039/516, remplacement 1171/633.
This one is a 165.024-64 baton hands, all original, sold in 1966:









165.0324 "NOS", New Old Stock, I'd rather call it "New New Stock", case, bracelet, dial, hands are factory new. Movement is old stock from my father in law. I love this watch as it's wearable on a daily basis like a new watch, unlike a real vintage that might fall apart. Moreover it has a very strong lume and it's a very important point to me.









Seamaster 300 date from 1967-
166.024 model very similar to 165.024, but 565 date movement.
Below 166.0324 NOS (same remark as 165.0324):









* Seamaster 200*










Seamaster 200 from 1969-
166.068 model, yellow dial aka "banana" ou grey dial aka "poppy". Service dial is all grey. The only seamaster with red/black bezel. Black sword hands. 565 date movement. WR 200m. Bracelet 1171/631.
"Banana" sold in 1972, revised, new dial and hands.








"Service dial" sold in 1971:









Seamaster 200 from 1971-
166.0091 model, "Pilot" case, black dial, black sword hands (sometimes with ploprof hands, but shouldn't), 1002 date movement. WR 200m. Bracelet 1162/172 or mesh 1247/237.
This "091" was sold in 1973 on Corfam strap:









Seamaster 200 from 1974-
166.0177 model, aka "SHOM", WR 200m, 1012 date movement. Bracelet 1162/172 or mesh 1247/237.
"SHOM" NOS :









*Seamaster 120*










Seamaster 120 from 1969-74
166.073 model aka "deep blue", blue dial and bezel, sword hands. 565 date movement. WR 120m. Bracelet 1170/634, remplacement 1162/172 or mesh 1247/237.
"Deep Blue" sold in 1971, revised, new dial and hands:









Seamaster 120 from 1969-
166.088 model. White hour/minute hands, blue second hand. Dark blue bezel. 1002 date movement. WR 120m. Bracelet 1171/650.
This one was sold in 1973, totally original:









Seamaster 120 chronograph from 1972-
176.004 model, aka "Big Blue", only seamaster chronograph from the '70 with dive bezel. 1040 chronograph date movement. WR 120m. Bracelet 1170/653, remplacement 1162/172, mesh 1247/237 or on rubber.
"Big Blue" new old stock









Seamaster 120 from 1978-
166.0250 model, aka "Baby Ploprof", ploprof hands, WR 120m, 1010 date movement. Bracelet 1162/172 or mesh 1247/237.
"Baby Ploprof" new old stock :









Seamaster 120 from 1978-
166.0251 model with 1010 date movement (1978). From 1979 it's called 366.0858 with 1012 movement. Sometimes called "baby ploprof" too. WR 120m. The only diver's Seamaster with an integrated bracelet 1321/295.
This one is totally original and never been opened (red dot on the back):









*Seamaster 600 Ploprof and Seamaster 1000*










Seamaster 600 from 1970-
166.0077 model aka "PloProf". 3 types of dials. 5 types of bezels. 1002 date movement. WR 600m. Bracelet 1000/0, remplacement 1162/162, mesh 1266/237 or rubber 24mm.
2 interesting ploprofs with different dials, bezels and cases, sold in 1972 and 1975, all original:









Seamaster 1000 from 1972-
166.0093 model. One-body "pilot" case. Crown at 9. Ploprof hands, dark blue dial, black bezel (unidirectional). 1002 or 1012 date movement. WR 1000m. Mesh 1247/237, remplacement 1162/172 or rubber 22mm.









*"Modern" Seamasters*

Seamaster 200m from 1991-94
368.1041, 2800.50 model. Mercedes or baton hands. 1111 date movement. WR 200m. Most models were quartz and smaller size.









"Bond" Seamasters from 1993-
Many models with all kind of size, colors and movements.
On the left: 2531.80 blue, steel, 2007.
On the right: 212.30.41.2001.003 black, steel, 2011.









"Blake" Seamaster from 1998-
Many models with all kind of size, colors and movements.
Left: 2231.50 titanium but black bezel, 2001
Right: 2231.80 titanium, blue dial, 2007









Seamaster Planet Ocean de 2005-
Many models with all kind of size, colors and movements.
this one is 2201.50, 2500 movement from 2009









Seamaster PloProf 1200m from 2009-









Seamaster 300 Master coaxial from 2014









Useful books and links:
- Omega - A journey through time, Marco Richon
- Omegamania, Antiquorum
- Omega Sportwatch by John Goldberger 
- Omega Ploprof by Jon Wallis
That Watch and More: Buying a Vintage Omega Seamaster 300
A Quick Guide: The Omega Seamaster 300 including Military watches.
INFO OMEGA SEAMASTER
A History of the Omega Seamaster 3oo
hallofshame
Old-Omegas - Brochures, Catalogues, Adverts & Owners manuals


----------



## Ipromise

Wow, thanks for sharing this! Really great!


----------



## twintop

Thanks for sharing, quite informative
might be worthwhile to make this a sticky


----------



## aardvarkbark

OP -- what a thoughtful, thorough catalogue and post!

Mods/Admin -- sticky please!


----------



## scamp007

aardvarkbark said:


> OP -- what a thoughtful, thorough catalogue and post!
> 
> Mods/Admin -- sticky please!





twintop said:


> Thanks for sharing, quite informative
> might be worthwhile to make this a sticky


Your wish, is my command....

To the OP, great post, and certainly worthy of a 'Sticky'

Sean.


----------



## carlhaluss

Thanks so much for providing this wonderful reference, with such great pics. I can only imagine the time, effort and research you put into it.

Definitely "Sticky-worthy"!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Muddy250

Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## sulaco

Very interesting Thread, i also find this SM120C very interesting, never seen one with that kind of hands


----------



## jopex

Nice, thanks for sharing all the info. :-!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uwsearch

sulaco said:


> Very interesting Thread, i also find this SM120C very interesting, never seen one with that kind of hands


You're right, I couldn't find the original ones...


----------



## iinsic

uwsearch said:


> Seamaster 120 from 1978-
> 166.0251 model with 1010 date movement (1978). From 1979 it's called 366.0858 with 1012 movement. Sometimes called "baby ploprof" too. WR 120m. *The only diver's Seamaster with an integrated bracelet* 1321/295.


This was not the only Omega dive watch with an integrated bracelet. The Seamaster 120 _Plongeur DeLuxe_, often referred to as the "Jacques Mayol" Seamaster because it was worn by him on his record-setting freedive of 101m in 1981, had an integrated bracelet. The photos are of my personal watch, with which I dived in locations from Hatteras to the Virgin Islands from 1987 to the early 1990s. It did not have a screw-down crown and had a snap-off caseback, but I never had any problems with its water resistance.

Truly impressive catalog you have assembled here ... a lot of work. Thanks for contributing this!


----------



## uwsearch

WatchWerx said:


> This was not the only Omega dive watch with an integrated bracelet. The Seamaster 120 _Plongeur DeLuxe_, often referred to as the "Jacques Mayol" Seamaster because it was worn by him on his record-setting freedive of 101m in 1981, had an integrated bracelet. The photos are of my personal watch, with which I dived in locations from Hatteras to the Virgin Islands from 1987 to the early 1990s. It did not have a screw-down crown and had a snap-off caseback, but I never had any problems with its water resistance.
> 
> Truly impressive catalog you have assembled here ... a lot of work. Thanks for contributing this!
> 
> View attachment 2540194
> View attachment 2540202
> View attachment 2540210
> View attachment 2540226


You're right, but as stated , I take in account mecanical watches only... And Mayol is quartz..


----------



## Ric Capucho

Fabulous post!

Ric


----------



## NickJacobLee

Just brilliant!


----------



## MaximusNL

Quite beautiful to see how close the new Seamaster 300 is in design compared to the first Seamaster 300 introduced. Simple and elegant in design.


----------



## Traveler68

Uwsearch - thank you for this thread. May I ask about the first picture that shows the four SM300 lined up? Where is this from? I'm intrigued by the furthest one on the right - I have what I think is this model... But I had thought the hands were not original. To me they looked like a SM120 hands, and many members over at Omega Forums also thought the same. Your picture seems to confirm the existence of a model with very thin hands though - aside from the watch I own I had never seen this before - do you have any more information? Many thanks.


----------



## uwsearch

Traveler68 said:


> Your picture seems to confirm the existence of a model with very thin hands though - aside from the watch I own I had never seen this before - do you have any more information? Many thanks.


The watch you're talking about is a gift from my father in law who's a retired Omega watchmaker. He built it from '70 old stock that he was keeping at home. So, bad new, the hands are from an other seamaster model with 552 caliber (probably hands for 165.022 or 165.023) and seamaster 300 were only produced with arrow hands, baton hands and sword hands.


----------



## gippo

Splendid work,between Po I inserted a watch that will become iconic ,congratulations ;-)


----------



## Rogi

Just a small update to the thread please, the 1200M Stainless Steel PloProf is from 2007 not 2009


----------



## Watch Enthusiast

Brilliant! Very comprehensive and nice pictures.


----------



## mel_smog

great info. Thanks a lot!


----------



## GazDXB

Nice work. Bookmarked. Thank you OP.


----------



## Prange

Teriffic! Thank you.


----------



## MrTissot

Wow !! This is a terrific post. Thank you so much 

My favourite piece is probably the 2231.80 Titanium, Blue Dial, 2007


----------



## raincity

Great post and useful reference. Here's a shot of my Seamaster 120 with uncommon orange seconds hand.


----------



## solarman102

I really enjoyed this! And I learned a lot. I've had several Seamasters and loved all of them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrTissot

That is one stunning watch! 
I love it!
Wear it proudly my friend


----------



## Watchmeister321

Thank you for taking time for this Sr. Great post. By the way My Sm 300 -64 Says hello.


----------



## climateguy

amazing!


----------



## supersmitty

Great post! thank you from those of us researching a Seamaster!!


----------



## SFAI

Is there a similar story on Seamaster De Ville please ?


----------



## Dreamatorium

Love this guide. Lots of cool designs I've never heard of before, but nothing looks better than the original, CK2913


----------



## RTea

*Re: The Seamaster Story from 1957 to 2014 >>> a pictorial identification guide*

Holy cow this thread is amazing. Very informative and well done. Those vintage Seamasters are drool worthy!


----------



## ErnestoVR

*Re: The Seamaster Story from 1957 to 2014 >>> a pictorial identification guide*

Grate job thank you, is there a reason you don't mention the Calibre 8500?


----------



## texas_tom

*Re: The Seamaster Story from 1957 to 2014 >>> a pictorial identification guide*

Wow, thanks for the work on this!


----------



## DrJay

Very informative and educative. Many have knowledge, very few have courage to share.
Thank you Sir for sharing and enlightening us. 


Dr. Jay


----------



## DeMontre

Thank you for putting this up as I just received a Seamaster as a present. So very interested in this thread.

The Seamaster 120 chronograph from 1972 would be my pick. Absolutely beautiful watch.

Cheers.


----------



## Tom-HK

Didn't see this one anywhere. My 1975 Seamaster:









I guess it falls outside the scope of this thread because it is not a divers' model and hasn't got a rotating bezel. How much broader is the entire Seamaster range, apart from the divers' models? I guess the complete history could be very extensive.


----------



## uwsearch

500+ seamaster references..


----------



## Dzunz001

Well written and presented!


----------



## Dwalinn

Thank you for guide. I have learned a lot of new things. Excellent work


----------



## dobbermn

I prefer the Seamaster when it was a dress watch....


----------



## Jeffro1

That rocks, thanks!


----------



## tmy

Thank you so much for your work! This is amazingly informative and I´ve learned a lot!


----------



## Colin Ng

excellence article to read. i am searching for a used seamaster and you have no idea how this article benefit me. Thanks you so much!


----------



## Ken G

Rogi said:


> Just a small update to the thread please, the 1200M Stainless Steel PloProf is from 2007 not 2009


I think OP is correct - it was 2009, not 2007 (despite what some _aBlogtoWatch_ articles might claim! ;-) )


----------



## SHK

Brilliant post learn lot from the post . here is my first Omega watch which is Seamaster


----------



## David Woo

very nice pictorial, thanks op.


----------



## Atleo

Cool stuff here! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AlexJoda

Very nice write up! But what about the eighties? Didn't the do any Seamasters in that decade?


----------



## LiangYuMa

Thank you for sharing this! Great history of the Seamaster line!


----------



## briersben

Thanks, great read! Very informative!


----------



## Kev0417

Excellent job, thanks for sharing. I noticed there weren't any of the Seamaster f300 shown. There were quite a few different models. They were dead accurate as the tuning fork clock was used on all Apollo missions in the capsule itself. They didn't have the longevity due to the quartz watch coming out but during the 60's until the late 70's were the most accurate timepieces around.

Here is my Seamaster f300 next to my Bond Seamaster. Both are great watches but still love hearing the hum of that tuning fork.


----------



## pitiwong

Just got a new NATO strap for my beloved seamaster.


----------



## Speedy234

Thanks for sharing, very very interesting. There are some seamsters in there I've never seen before. Absolutely love the baby ploprofs - those orange sword hands are to die for.


----------



## Collectionist

*The Seamaster Story from 1957 to 2014 >>> a pictorial identification guide*

Hmm. I feel the Seamaster Professional Chronograph is missing. Produced since 2008 I believe.








It is a beast of a watch, measuring 42 by 49 by 17mm.


----------



## Gudinin

great! thanks man!


----------



## Professor_Budge

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Henry.P

Amazing post.


----------



## Winblows

*Post #76*

Year ???


----------



## Zain A

Fantastic post!


----------



## octsan

Great resource! Could not find mine in that list, however!


----------



## Rickfernandez

Thanks for the great post!!!!! Love the info and all the pictures


----------



## PubBoy

Very informative.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## rfortson

This a great post and resource. However, I wonder if there's a similar thread somewhere for the non-diver Seamasters. The Seamaster is probably the longest running line at Omega, first seen in the early 50's (or late 40's?). It would be interesting to see the various non-dive Seamasters through the years.


----------



## G35driver

Wow. Amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nothingfancy01

Very nice..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates

Awesome info

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Csyoon25

Hate conforming but the vintage seamasters looked so much better

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## amyank489

We need the poster to deliver a little update with the new releases! I love that Omega is going back to the original looks. The other Seamasters aren't my taste - but what a successful watch it has been!


----------



## Yummers

Awesome post!


----------



## Jwit

Wow this is a great resource! Thank you for putting this together(even though it is from a few years ago)

-Jake


----------



## robhaa

Great guide, thank you for putting this together.


----------



## Mark in Oz

Terrific resource, thankyou. Love that SMP 300 2231.80 titanium, blue dial from 2007. These electric blue dials sometimes age to purple, which I think looks awesome. One of these is my grail, the search continues...


----------



## Genco

This is so helpful...thanks! I am staring down my first Seamaster purchase.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Great post thank you


----------



## kyru231

How about this Seamaster??


----------



## wndrstrck

kyru231 said:


> How about this Seamaster??
> View attachment 11920802


Beautiful watch. What the reference number on that?

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Excellent post! Very illuminating. Bonus for the French translation.


----------



## Badfish179

Wow! Thank you! I really learned a few things!!!


----------



## Lenix38

Awesome read!


----------



## abstruse1

Perhaps the OP or others in this thread can help me figure out when my just-acquired Seamaster was made. It's 2264.50.00, s/n 9022xxxx. Any ideas? Thanx.


----------



## Icycas

Very good pictorial collection. Someone should do one for the Seiko divers.


----------



## Alen David

This was an awesome read! Very informative. 

I'm wondering if the current (2017) seamaster diver 300 is the same model as the one pictured dated at 2011?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnookDawgg

Nice history - thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Datta

Amazing post! Such great history. I have a Bond Seamaster from 2005 right now and I'm lusting after a Blake Seamaster black whenever that decides to pop up haha!


----------



## kb.watch

Thank you so much. Great to see them all laid out.


----------



## Sherhan

kb.watch said:


> Thank you so much. Great to see them all laid out.


thanks for bumping this thread.
i just got myself a 2254.50 and great to know the seamaster story thanks to TO!


----------



## shagen

Great Thread! Very informative. I have a 150th Anniversary Seamaster Professional.


----------



## mitar98

Great thread. Gives a whole new appeciation to the collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfie1

Great post!


----------



## iwantone

This is a great guide for someone like me with gaining interest in the Seamaster.
Thank you for posting.


----------



## thekush

Superb info for someone that is interested in this watch. Thanks for compiling!


----------



## dimsoug

Thanks for sharing


----------



## limnoman

Very interesting summary for those interested in the development of the Seamaster. I just purchased a PO 8900, so I enjoyed the read immensely. Thanks.


----------



## CGP

sulaco said:


> Very interesting Thread, i also find this SM120C very interesting, never seen one with that kind of hands


My thought as well. This picture caught my eye. I must be part fish or something, damn flashy things...


----------



## CGP

Really great research and post. Great to be able to reference some pictures and information from a location if you're making a purchase of an older model.


----------



## notanothercamera

Fantastic Post! Many thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## limnoman

CGP said:


> My thought as well. This picture caught my eye. I must be part fish or something, damn flashy things...


Well "your" fishy DNA is still there so there is some logic to you being drawn to flashy objects. You're not alone...


----------



## limnoman

Double post


----------



## ericsku87

Thank you for this very informative post, it is interesting to see how the model’s design has evolved. Personally, I think Omega shouldn’t have strayed from its roots as the original 50’s designs cannot be beat.


----------



## 2premo

nice work, enjoyed the view through the past







not to sound picky but the 166.068 you show with the dark dial, the dial is not the gray "poppy" but is from the 166.0177 SMOH, one of my 166.068 had one till I found a "banana" dial years ago
the one on the left is a SMOH dial, middle is the "banana" on the right is the "poppy"

I did manage to find 2 more "banana" dials eventually


----------



## timeis...

From the first post, the "Blake" seamasters.
Both examples are labeled as 2231 models but I have seen them labeled as both 2231 and 2232.

Can anyone please help clarify the correct model numbers for the titanium versions?

I want to find a titanium version with the speedy bracelet and the blue face, but I am not sure what the correct model number is. 
I thought the 2231 was with the Bond bracelet
and the 2232 was with the speedy bracelet.

I know the suffixes are for .50 black and .80 blue


----------



## dslag

I feel like the 200M was a dark era in their line


----------



## MidnightBeggar

ericsku87 said:


> Thank you for this very informative post, it is interesting to see how the model's design has evolved. Personally, I think Omega shouldn't have strayed from its roots as the original 50's designs cannot be beat.


I think what would've been interesting is how this would've changed things for Omega... Would we have a more Rolex-like thing happening with them at this point?


----------



## limnoman

MidnightBeggar said:


> I think what would've been interesting is how this would've changed things for Omega... Would we have a more Rolex-like thing happening with them at this point?


I like both the vintage and more modern looking Omega divers. The main reason is that they did evolve their own lineage and not converge as a Rolex-like looking diver. The arrow hands of the PO date back to vintage divers and the Ranchero from the late 1950s. Cool.


----------



## mmarkabi

Thanks for sharing. This is great


----------



## Cchao

Really interesting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mstnpete

Great post!
Our 22 year old 40th Anniversary SMP.
Keeps on going like the Energizer Bunny!

Cheers....









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## gward10

Good to know your history 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay

timeis... said:


> I thought the 2231 was with the Bond bracelet
> I know the suffixes are for .50 black and .80 blue


I had a titanium-and-blue 2231.80 having a titanium, 5-links-across "James Bond" bracelet.


----------



## ILuvSubs

Thank you for putting this post together. Trying to understand all the variants of the Seamaster is an extremely confusing exercise, given how the design has changed so much over the decades. This will now be my go to thread in trying to understand all the models.


----------



## Nicocamp353

Really interesting stuff!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy-007

pitiwong said:


> Just got a new NATO strap for my beloved seamaster.


Wow that looks awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkmetz

Very interesting. My Seamaster thanks you OP!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crashpad

Awesome write up thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoroContrarian

That was pretty neat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kaiser J

Very cool.


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Thanks for sharing! Now I'm wearing my PO in such pride!


----------



## fiercekrypton

1967 model with date is classy stuff. awesome share.


----------



## RobMcC

This is incredible, thanks for posting

[/QUOTE]


----------



## WengerTodd

uwsearch said:


> This is a thread I posted on a french forum and translated for you as I could:
> 
> Seamaster PloProf 1200m from 2009-


So awesome (the whole thread, as well as this watch). Thanks for posting!


----------



## kaffakid

Here's a vintage Omega Seamaster. I'm not an expert in Omegas, and I'm looking for a year and approximate value/appraisal. It was recently serviced and is keeping good time.

Any help appreciated. Thanks!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## MFoley1956

This 2531.80 (now on a speedy bracelet) was my first "nice" watch and still gets more wrist time than any other.


----------



## alantch

MFoley1956 said:


> This 2531.80 (now on a speedy bracelet) was my first "nice" watch and still gets more wrist time than any other.
> View attachment 15447505


Bond Seamaster GMT I bought in 2009 says "hello".


----------



## Roningrad

Thanks for sharing this OP! Greatly appreciate the effort and care exerted in sharing this to short-informed watchnuts and seamaster fans such as me. Cheers!


----------



## mt_timepieces

excellent read! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RlxWrangler

Million thanks for this read!


----------



## Outtatime12

Cool pics and info!


----------



## Chatoboy

Thanks for the pics and history!


----------



## wspohn

Just curious - I see reference to 'dive' vs. 'non-dive' Seamasters. What is the difference? Is my 2296.80 a dive or non-dive?


----------



## Birky1

I prefer my 166.0213 cal 1020 circa1984









Sent from my CPH1931 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon

Outstanding OP
many models I've never seen
needs updating as some beauties have been released since
Glad my fave watch got a lookin


----------



## Simon

Here are a couple of vintage 50's & 60's Seamasters - not quite fitting your parameters as diver/39mm+ - but unusual as they are badged seamaster but more more field look


----------



## luk4s83

That‘s an excellent lecture thank you!


----------



## gh1234

This is a diver seamaster. Presumably you can depress the pushers underwater too in these, but I dont think too many people have tried that 

The non-diver ones (the vintage seamasters and the modern aqua terra) dont have the clicky bezel, among other differences



wspohn said:


> Just curious - I see reference to 'dive' vs. 'non-dive' Seamasters. What is the difference? Is my 2296.80 a dive or non-dive?


----------



## gh1234

very informative thread and nice read btw!


----------



## DaveandStu

A great read and your research has been very thorough, some very relevant comments on all pieces.
One of the very few threads that can be read and re read and pick up more detail each time..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapping Twig




----------



## Mpnunes

Didn't see this one listed. This is the Cosmic 2000 diver&#8230;it probably shares more of its DNA with the Aqua Terra, and I've heard it described as more of a "skin diver" watch, which is understandable given its 60m WR rating. This particular watch was my father's that he purchased in the early 1970s. Newly refurbished, I am enjoying he watch immensely. Here are some photos, including a before shot&#8230;


----------



## RacingGreen II

So wish they had resurrected the 1964 model rather than 1957. Though I expect that would be too close to PO aesthetics.


----------



## ppirate

Excellent information.....thanks for posting


----------



## djm68

gippo said:


> Splendid work,between Po I inserted a watch that will become iconic ,congratulations ;-)
> View attachment 15890429


Beautiful Seamaster. Is this a Planet Ocean? Titanium or stainless.

Thanks!


----------



## MartinoElPug

Great post, man!


----------



## elchuckee77

Omega Seamaster









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJ2Wheels

Great thread!


----------



## 2premo

there was another thread years ago that should have been with this one









Omega Diver Generations


I have a real soft spot for the now-classic designs of the diver's watches from the 1960's and 70's. Were it not for several evil looks from my wife (she may be small, but she's wiley), I'd probably have a house full of them. And while there were so many fantastic pieces during this period...




www.watchuseek.com





where are the 120's from the 60's here's mine


----------



## PFEN

my grandfather's watch. year 1900. it still works perfectly and has never crossed paths with a watchmaker. when i went to buy my new speedmaster yesterday, i took it with me to present it to my faithful AD in Strasbourg. he told me that it would be welcome in his studio for a little "check up". is that at almost 120 years old, it would still need to have a medical examination, the granny

of course it's not a seamaster; I am sorry for that 
But it was especially when I was a little boy, more than 60 years ago, sitting on my grandfather's lap while he made me hear the "tic tac" of his watch that I understood that I will always love these items.


And when my father left this world. it was with the greatest respect that I put his watch on my wrist. it crossed the times.. it suffered.. like him. it will remain so. it's a bit of him that I wear on my wrist.

He had bought this watch the year I was born. may he rest in peace



have a nice day 😋


----------



## cmak

very nice, thank you for this thread OP and other contributors


----------



## Ketchup time

What do you think the likelihood of Omega releasing the 165.024 as a future heritage model is?



uwsearch said:


> Seamaster 300 from 1964-
> 165.024 model with Smeedmaster case (lyre lugs). Baton hands till about 1967, then sword hands. Dial with straight indexes or big triangle (military from 1966-). At least 5 differents bezel inserts. Movements 550 or 552. WR 200m. Bracelet 1039/516, remplacement 1171/633.











Been waiting a long time for this one. Do I keep waiting or give up and pick up a Speedmaster (the first mechanical watch I ever tried on was a speedmaster 20 years ago). 
With Omega releasing the Ultra Deep, I feel it could happen. 
-Ketchup


----------



## NWD

i think they should too. Exact replica with all Omega modern specs



Ketchup time said:


> What do you think the likelihood of Omega releasing the 165.024 as a future heritage model is?
> 
> 
> View attachment 16616963
> 
> Been waiting a long time for this one. Do I keep waiting or give up and pick up a Speedmaster (the first mechanical watch I ever tried on was a speedmaster 20 years ago).
> With Omega releasing the Ultra Deep, I feel it could happen.
> -Ketchup


----------



## Buff52

Contemplating a new Omega Seamaster Plant Ocean vs a Rolex Submariner. This thread was very helpful thanks.


----------



## Trayn

Does anyone know of a resource that has pictures of all (or a lot of) the Bond and Blake seamasters?


----------



## johnireland

Not divers but they are Seamasters. Both bumper movements,,,very different case styles...and dial styles.


----------



## mrmaddogg32

Awesome. Thank you so much for the post.


----------



## Vicari41

Great post. I’ve been enjoying my recent acquisition of the Seamaster 2234.50 GMT even though something about this watch gives me a sith vibe, feels like a watch Vader would wear.


----------



## tony.wtz

Thanks! Very informative.


----------



## gttheo

johnireland said:


> Not divers but they are Seamasters. Both bumper movements,,,very different case styles...and dial styles.
> View attachment 17011357
> View attachment 17011358
> View attachment 17011360
> View attachment 17011364
> View attachment 17011365
> View attachment 17011366


I'd like to get my hands on a vintage piece like this....


----------



## mushvenom

awesome! thanks for the information!


----------

